# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Wallpaper Thread - Post your ORIGINAL Wallpapers here

## slinkey1981

In looking around on the forum, I noticed that there are quite a few wallpapers floating around that seem to get lost after just a few posts.

I think it would be great if we could all post our Wallpaper (or links) here. The only thing that I would have to ask, is that you only post ORIGINAL works, not something that you found off of someone else's page. Post Links if you want, but make sure that people have to go to the page of the original artist.

If you have a dA account, *please* link to it, but show an example wallpaper here.

Please use at least two sizes for Wallpapers, 4:3 and 16:9 (standard and widescreen) I know that everyone can't be expected to render or output to every possible resolution, but 1600x1200 and 1920 x 1080. Yes, they are bigger files, but they aren't THAT big, and and the higher resolution will allow everyone to scale down if needed and still allow high resolutions to not look muddy.

I am really looking forward to seeing what people can come up with.

All of my Ubuntu Walls can be found here.

----------


## RedneckNerd

It not been optimized for a wall paper.  But I use this at home and work.  Its a photo I took at a concert with a long exposure.

SYATP06251.jpg

----------


## eightmillion

I guess I'll go ahead and share one of mine. This one is called "The Blue Marble."

----------


## slinkey1981

> It not been optimized for a wall paper.  But I use this at home and work.  Its a photo I took at a concert with a long exposure.


That is a trippy picture. I dig it.

----------


## slinkey1981

> I guess I'll go ahead and share one of mine. This one is called "The Blue Marble."


The thumbnail doesn't do that wallpaper justice. Truly great.

----------


## transmition

Here's Mine: 

Just in case that didn't work properly, here's a direct link: http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z...AFF/gnomeW.jpg

----------


## RedneckNerd

Hey guys sorry about the size of my image.  How do I post a thumb?

----------


## WiFi Ed

Here's my "almost" original: It started out as a wallpaper from Edgy Eft...
http://goaheaded.deviantart.com/art/...tions-63708921

----------


## WiFi Ed

> Hey guys sorry about the size of my image.  How do I post a thumb?


Click on the Edit button in your post, click on "Go Advanced", then click on the paperclip button in the top toolbar. In the window that pops up, browsw to the file that you want to upload, click the "Upload" button. :Smile:

----------


## fullofbeans

> Click on the Edit button in your post, click on "Go Advanced", then click on the paperclip button in the top toolbar. In the window that pops up, browsw to the file that you want to upload, click the "Upload" button.


How do you put a profile pic on youf sign in name i am new @ this

----------


## Crafty Kisses

Nice collection of wallpapers.

----------


## Sand & Mercury

A handful by me.

First two were made in Gimp, third in Photoshop CS2.

----------


## patchin_house

Love the K-ish first one especially. Great working the Gimp!

Philip David
2008.11.29

----------


## xakh

I know it says "FireFox_Wallpaper", but that's only because I use my DA as a little cloud.
(Xakh.deviantart.com)
It's sort of the only one I like at all. There's plenty there, but this one is just my favorite.

----------


## meborc

i posted mine in another thread, but i guess it is better if they are together

that is my jaunty wall:

----------


## lyceum

> In looking around on the forum, I noticed that there are quite a few wallpapers floating around that seem to get lost after just a few posts.
> 
> I think it would be great if we could all post our Wallpaper (or links) here. The only thing that I would have to ask, is that you only post ORIGINAL works, not something that you found off of someone else's page. Post Links if you want, but make sure that people have to go to the page of the original artist.
> 
> If you have a dA account, *please* link to it, but show an example wallpaper here.
> 
> Please use at least two sizes for Wallpapers, 4:3 and 16:9 (standard and widescreen) I know that everyone can't be expected to render or output to every possible resolution, but 1600x1200 and 1920 x 1080. Yes, they are bigger files, but they aren't THAT big, and and the higher resolution will allow everyone to scale down if needed and still allow high resolutions to not look muddy.
> 
> I am really looking forward to seeing what people can come up with.
> ...


I would live to see that in the next Kubuntu. You should get with the Ubuntu Studio art department. I know that was the look they wanted for 8.04.

----------


## whiteraven

Here's an unfinished idea I was working on (1600x1200) - perhaps someone would want to take this, run with it, and post the result back here?

----------


## pjvandehaar

This one was actually made by my graphic-designer brother, but it's still awesome. It's for Jaunty Jackalope 9.04.  It looks great full-screen-ed.

Also, what does "submitting" it mean. Does that mean emailing to someone or posting it to deviantart with a special tag?

----------


## slinkey1981

> I would live to see that in the next Kubuntu. You should get with the Ubuntu Studio art department. I know that was the look they wanted for 8.04.


It would be awesome to see it included, but I'm not one for trying to get custom things available to the masses. It being on my dA account, and on the forums is good enough for me.

I find it funny that you mention 8.04, because I still refuse to switch to 8.10.

----------


## gigatwo

http://gigatwo.deviantart.com/gallery/#Wallpapers

All of them were done in Blender, Inkscape or the GIMP. It's all basic stuff, but I'm no designer.

----------


## nguchet

@Sand & Mercury nice job on the decayed.jpg, i really love it, i may need to "borrow" it for my next GDM login theme, thanks a lot

----------


## Sand & Mercury

> @Sand & Mercury nice job on the decayed.jpg, i really love it, i may need to "borrow" it for my next GDM login theme, thanks a lot


Go for your life mate.

----------


## slinkey1981

> http://gigatwo.deviantart.com/gallery/#Wallpapers
> 
> All of them were done in Blender, Inkscape or the GIMP. It's all basic stuff, but I'm no designer.


I actually used Ubuntu Logo Wall for a long, long time (3 weeks, lol) I really enjoyed it.

----------


## kdm

Was messing around with my new dslr camera and I came up with this abstract wallpaper in ubuntu colours.   
What do you think ?

----------


## -yay-

kdm: cool effect, it's very psychedelic, it could make your head start spinning if you stare at it long enough.

I only have one wallpaper online, and it's only 1280x1024  :Sad:

----------


## eightmillion

I created this wallpaper today. It's a png that's semi-transparent so you can make it any color you want by changing the background color on you desktop.





1280x800
1440x900
1680x1050
1920x1200
2560x1600

The file size is large because gimp sucks at scaling. Imagemagick is great at scaling, but it sucks as far as file sizes go. I don't know how you can scale an image 50% and increase the file size 100%.  :Confused:

----------


## slinkey1981

> I created this wallpaper today. It's a png that's semi-transparent so you can make it any color you want by changing the background color on you desktop.


I swear, not ten seconds after I saw this, I had one of those, "Why didn't I think about doing that" moments...

Instead of me making 14 versions of the same wallpaper, doing nothing but changing ONE color for a different one, it would have saved so much time just making that color transparent...

Thank you eightmillion, for making me feel stupid (actually, thanks for the idea that I will now blatantly steal and use for my own comfort.)

----------


## eightmillion

> I swear, not ten seconds after I saw this, I had one of those, "Why didn't I think about doing that" moments...
> 
> Instead of me making 14 versions of the same wallpaper, doing nothing but changing ONE color for a different one, it would have saved so much time just making that color transparent...
> 
> Thank you eightmillion, for making me feel stupid (actually, thanks for the idea that I will now blatantly steal and use for my own comfort.)


I can't take credit for the idea. It's something that I've seen other people do before. It's one of those things where you think to yourself, "No, that couldn't possibly work like that. Or could it??" Gimp's 'color to alpha' option makes it extremely easy to pull of too.

----------


## damis648

> I created this wallpaper today. It's a png that's semi-transparent so you can make it any color you want by changing the background color on you desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1280x800
> 1440x900
> 1680x1050
> ...


Very nice!
*Sets new wallpaper*

----------


## eightmillion

> Very nice!
> *Sets new wallpaper*


Thanks. I'm glad you like it.  :Razz:

----------


## MarblePanther

Here's a simple one I made:

26316-bigthumbnail.jpg

http://technology.desktopnexus.com/wallpaper/26316/

----------


## damis648

It's a little too much for a wallpaper, but:

EDIT: this is a bit better, but something is not quite right...

----------


## darkerlink

made with xara xtreme!

http://fc73.deviantart.com/fs20/i/20...by_Set_Sar.jpg

----------


## damis648

I just finished this... what does everybody think?

EDIT: Just modded it for transparency.

----------


## eightmillion

I thought I'd try my hand at fake bokeh. I think it turned out pretty well.

----------


## whiteraven

Different take on integrating the Ubuntu logo (1600x1200)...

----------


## vambo

One of mine I thought I'd share

----------


## Howitzer777

AHH SO HERES WE YOU POST DEM

jaunty jackalope

----------


## schmindy

Mine are not very good but you might like them:-)

Here they Are:
-Pink Storm
-Azul

----------


## antirem

> It's a little too much for a wallpaper, but:
> 
> EDIT: this is a bit better, but something is not quite right...


I like it a lot *saves to wallpaper folder*

----------


## ugluck

this is my ubuntu jaunty jackalope roposal the wallpaper created by me, and theme is dust with gnome-human icons

please coment  :Very Happy: 





http://www.gnome-look.org/content/sh...?content=96002

http://images1.hiboox.com/images/010...73cf5bc39b.png

----------


## schmindy

> this is my ubuntu jaunty jackalope roposal the wallpaper created by me, and theme is dust with gnome-human icons
> 
> please coment :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/sh...?content=96002
> ...


Being completely honest: I like it but I don't think it has a chance to become the wallpaper for jaunty:-( It's not bad but there are many much nicer ones out there. Also it is way better than anything I could ever make so don't feel bad:-)

----------


## manny5668

I got bored today and felt like making a wallpaper on C4D.
DeviantArt link:
http://reigningstorm.deviantart.com/...andy-107772427
Imageshack:
http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/9...tucandyyc6.jpg
Here's a smaller preview:

----------


## ruiruas

Hi guys,
just upgraded to Ibex! and here's my new WallPaper. The goat is AWESOME, isn't it? The full 1280X800 jpg is below for download. Enjoy!

----------


## gjoellee

It is found on this link: http://www.zixpk.com/2008/12/snow-leopard.html

www.zixpk.com has a lot of cool HD wallpapers

----------


## artilec

Ok hope U like!

----------


## Sand & Mercury

A new one from me to show my Ubufanboyism. 

This is rather a product of boredom really, I'm not particularly proud of it. But maybe you folks'll like it.

Full-quality png is available here => http://sand-and-mercury.deviantart.c...deas-108529088

----------


## Neolantis

nice wallpapers

----------


## 5Toes

Here....my first one exclusively for Ubuntu


_Click here if file doesn't show_

----------


## slinkey1981

> Here....my first one exclusively for Ubuntu
> 
> 
> _Click here if file doesn't show_


Not Found
The requested URL /_eux9h4orqRw/SWZNeIp7hsI/AAAAAAAAAP8/WzA8dJbA8Zo/s912/ubuntu-wallpaper.jpg was not found on this server.

----------


## steph18

hey! I like eightmillion's blue marble! Way to go!  :Smile:

----------


## Sand & Mercury

Made this today.

Full 1600x1200 PNG is available here: http://sand-and-mercury.deviantart.c...-Now-109143457

----------


## slinkey1981

> Made this today.
> 
> Full 1600x1200 PNG is available here: http://sand-and-mercury.deviantart.c...-Now-109143457


If that fit my color scheme in any way, I would use it. It's just my opinion, but if the wood looked a little more like a cartoon, it would be Perfect!

----------


## NanoPC

Hi
Two of mine, hope you like them.





Find them at gnome-look-org, also here
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...?content=91039
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...?content=91455

----------


## hikaricore

Made one for all the aspiring serial killers out there.  :Guitar: 

  1920x1080

  1600x1200   1360x768

----------


## Sand & Mercury

^ All it needs is a "Vol. 1" and it'd be perfect.  :Laughing:

----------


## hikaricore

It wasn't meant to be a kill bill spoof but I'll see what I can manage.  :Razz:

----------


## hikaricore

> ^ All it needs is a "Vol. 1" and it'd be perfect.


Something here for our funny guy:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...x1080-vol1.jpg

 :Razz:

----------


## Sand & Mercury

> Something here for our funny guy:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...x1080-vol1.jpg


Hahahaha! Props to you! Very slick!

----------


## slinkey1981

> Something here for our funny guy:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...x1080-vol1.jpg


I must agree with Funny Guy (aka Sand & Mercury), that's fricken awesome!

----------


## hikaricore

Glad someone liked it.  ^_^

I was inspired by rewatching the whole series of Dexter.

----------


## ithanium

the killbuntu is great  :Smile:

----------


## e_torano

http://fc98.deviantart.com/fs38/f/20..._by_DaBigE.png

http://fc63.deviantart.com/fs39/f/20..._by_DaBigE.png

Both are 1280x1024  :Wink:  Perfect for large monitors and look ok scaled on smaller monitors.

----------


## Sand & Mercury

^ I like your first wallpaper here a great deal, well done!

----------


## e_torano

> ^ I like your first wallpaper here a great deal, well done!


Thanks  :Very Happy:

----------


## hikaricore

> http://fc98.deviantart.com/fs38/f/20..._by_DaBigE.png
> 
> http://fc63.deviantart.com/fs39/f/20..._by_DaBigE.png
> 
> Both are 1280x1024  Perfect for large monitors and look ok scaled on smaller monitors.


Yea that first one is fantastic, well made ^_^

----------


## avaralom

> http://fc98.deviantart.com/fs38/f/20..._by_DaBigE.png
> \



This one is awesome, nice work!

----------


## Giant Speck

> http://fc98.deviantart.com/fs38/f/20..._by_DaBigE.png


Nice work on this one.  The text could be a bit better, but otherwise, the effect is pretty awesome!

----------


## e_torano

> Yea that first one is fantastic, well made ^_^





> This one is awesome, nice work!





> Nice work on this one.  The text could be a bit better, but otherwise, the effect is pretty awesome!


Thanks a lot everyone  :Very Happy:

----------


## gigatwo

> I actually used Ubuntu Logo Wall for a long, long time (3 weeks, lol) I really enjoyed it.


Sorry I missed this comment earlier. You have no idea how happy that makes me.

----------


## Sorivenul

> Sorry I missed this comment earlier. You have no idea how happy that makes me.


I actually had that one on my Jaunty system until I had to reinstall recently. It will probably go back, once I've got things stabilized again.

----------


## oblivian516

Here is my jaunty wallpaper, its pretty bad but it was the best I could do :S





I will give it another try with an image il take in real life, with no mascot (the jackalope).

----------


## hikaricore

Bump for some nice wallpapers.  ^_^

----------


## Saint Angeles

i just made this one to match a theme i made:
http://www.gnome-look.org/content/sh...content=103427

----------


## Giant Speck



----------


## Lazymonkey44

(Could not find *Delete*)

----------


## BslBryan

> What do you all think?


I like the first one a lot!  :Smile:  

Anyway, this next one is a weird resolution...  Sorry about that.   :Smile:   I'll be posting an Ubuntu one that I'm about to complete later today.  :Popcorn:

----------


## BslBryan

Okay, as promised, here are some new Ubuntu walls.  Yes, the pun's intended.  :Very Happy:  

These are based on a Mac theme that I saw some time ago.  I tried to find it, but no luck.   :Sad:   Anyway, if you're interested I'm sure you could Google something along the lines of "Mac splatter wallpaper."  

Made, like always, in GIMP.  :Smile:

----------


## riza hylviu

Hi guys, there are a lot of great works shared here :Smile: , this is my try
ubiwalli3.png

----------


## BslBryan

> Hi guys, there are a lot of great works shared here, this is my try


Looks pretty awesome, IMHO.   :Very Happy: 

Sorry for the triple post, but I wanted to share the last Ubuntu one that I've been working on.  I didn't think I was actually going to have time to finish it today, but it turns out that I did.   :Smile:   This is in response to all of the Jaunty wallpapers I've seen around recently.  Hope you guys like.

----------


## U-Bom-2

> I created this wallpaper today. It's a png that's semi-transparent so you can make it any color you want by changing the background color on you desktop.


My wallpaper work the same way that eightmillion say. 90% by me because hte idea of transparency was from eightmillion  :Very Happy: 

Check it out and try it

----------


## D-Dan

I just found this thread - here's mine. Different sizes available on request.

Steve

----------


## CylnZ

Photos from nasa made in gimp 2.6

----------


## skygazer

thank you all.. great pics..

----------


## Blacklemon67

It Was Worth a try, Waterfall Ubuntu.  :Wink:

----------


## Saint Angeles

i present:
"The gNexus" and a blue version as well...

----------


## s.fox

I have been using this wallpaper for about 3 months now.

----------


## Sand & Mercury

A wallpaper pack from me, including one transparent Ubuntu-themed one.

----------


## UbuntuNerd

some of mine  :Smile:

----------


## Mike.Sen

www.michaelsendker.com/ubuntu%20wallpaper1.jpg
www.michaelsendker.com/ubuntu%20wallpaper%20copy1.jpg

Top w/o mountains bottom w/.

Sorry they're not requested filesize. Figured you guys know how to scale (like suggested).

Oh, and sorry about the signature. I'm a bit narcissistic.  :Wink: 

If it bothers you, pm me, I'll send a copy w/o sig.

----------


## FootySr

Ubuntu Orange & Red

Hey all! I'm new to Ubuntu and I've been playing around with my new graphics program GIMP!  :Wink:  I'm finding GIMP just as powerful as Photoshop was for me as I fumble my way through the learning process. 

Sorry I've not been able to get this png file below 1MB just yet as I'm still learning Ubuntu. 



Ubuntu Orange & Red - 1920x1200

----------


## Mike.Sen

> Ubuntu Orange & Red
> 
> Hey all! I'm new to Ubuntu and I've been playing around with my new graphics program GIMP!  I'm finding GIMP just as powerful at Photoshop was for me as I fumble my way through the learning process. 
> 
> Sorry I've not been able to get this png file below 1MB just yet as I'm still learning Ubuntu. The only placed I could get it posted up for now was my Live account, sorry for that too! 
> 
> Ubuntu Orange & Red - 1920x1200 - png


Gimp's kinda strange, but I'm starting to agree.

----------


## Fzang

Look down

----------


## hyperdude111

Check my gnome look page http://gnome-look.org/usermanager/se...ction=contents

----------


## Fzang

I'll go ahead and post my most recent:



Not the best but if I should say it, my preview is dam pretty  :Very Happy: 

Check out my dA, link in sig.

Edit: lol, didn't notice I already posted here  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sand & Mercury

From my UI thread:



Technically it's part of a mockup but it makes a decent wallpaper.

----------


## Flash858

Lots of cool backgrounds...keep 'em coming!  :Smile:

----------


## derby007

I take LOADS of photos, so my desktop keeps changing fairy rapidly ! and this is one of my latest:

----------


## CrazyMonkeyFox

Nothing to impressive, made this myself:

Firefox_wallpaper.jpg

----------


## Fzang

Ho hum... just recently I also did this

----------


## Genius314

Just something basic I made... I like simple wallpapers.

----------


## DK-420

Here is something I came up with today. 2560x1600 wide screen. Standard screen upon request.

----------


## derby007

One I was working on last nite:

----------


## ztmike

That Killbill type wallpaper was badass, but its a bit bright for a desktop. Maybe change the colour to a darker colour?

----------


## michaelbogardus

> Photos from nasa made in gimp 2.6


This could be really cool as a Kubuntu wall if you kept it all blue.

----------


## lk82



----------


## Fzang

Finished this one yesterday.

----------


## jpope

Here are a couple I've recently done.

Ubuntu Earth 002 V1

Ubuntu Earth 002 V2

----------


## Dell Inspiron 1501

I dont think it has a chance for the new Jaunty wallpaper, but i like it.  It was taken in Assisi, looking out.

----------


## Sand & Mercury

I'm happy with how this came out.  :Very Happy:

----------


## UbuntuNerd

!!!!

----------


## crownedzero

Not sure where I am going with this. Just tinkering atm.

----------


## por100pre1

> http://gigatwo.deviantart.com/gallery/#Wallpapers
> 
> All of them were done in Blender, Inkscape or the GIMP. It's all basic stuff, but I'm no designer.


I like "Resonate: Gimp + Blender", nice job.

----------


## Darkaiser

My version
Big Blue Bird

----------


## Darkaiser

> 




what application did you use?...it's perfect :Popcorn: ...nice work

----------


## ikt

A lot of these are fantastic! keep it up guys and gals! ^_^

----------


## exploder

eightmillion, I really like the semi transparent wallpaper you made it is elegant and professional. I set the background color to a really bright orange and it gives the wallpaper a kind of burnt orange sort of effect that really looks good with the default Ubuntu theme. 

I am testing Lucid and this wallpaper will remain on the desktop for some time.  :Very Happy:  Honestly, with this wallpaper I am actually enjoying the rest of the default Ubuntu look. Thank you for creating and posting this great wallpaper.

----------


## kriss.michelle

heres a wallpaper i just made. It's pretty cool looking if you ask me, especially if youre a fan of mac.

----------


## ngrieb

Here are some of mine ==>

----------


## exploder

I mentioned the wallpaper eightmillion created in the Lucid Development forum. I made the background color bright orange and it looks very good with the default Ubuntu theme. Have a look.

http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/1595/screenshotmi.png

It is very difficult to find wallpapers that look good with the Ubuntu default theme. This wallpaper works well with the brown that is used throughout the default theme.

----------


## eightmillion

Thanks exploder. I'm glad you like the wallpaper.

----------


## ETbluez

Here's mine picture of my ride 
ubuntu.jpg

----------


## ibm450

> Was messing around with my new dslr camera and I came up with this abstract wallpaper in ubuntu colours.   
> What do you think ?


sorry buts thats ugly

----------


## ibm450

> Here's mine picture of my ride 
> ubuntu.jpg


sorry but thats just too ABC like or child like lol

----------


## jiohdi

sicilian ubuntu

----------


## exploder

> Thanks exploder. I'm glad you like the wallpaper.


eightmillion, I used your wallpaper in the theme thread for Lucid to demonstrate that the current defaults can look elegant. It is extremely difficult to find wallpapers that look good with the default Ubuntu colors, your wallpaper looks like it blends right in with the background set to bright orange. 

Using a semi transparent wallpaper as a default would be a first as far as I know and it would provide versatility. This wallpaper works with just about any theme and it provides a professional look that really would work as a default.

----------


## Raian the Fallen

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/3839/byraian.jpg

Made it myself. Pretty low quality... sorry guys. xD

----------


## demast

You could find some more here.

----------


## ramjitmyrtle

here's mine
116111-1.png

114965-1.png

----------


## jamcl

Hello, this is my desktop on Xubuntu 9.10.  Wbar with Hydroxygen icons and conky setup curtisy of ebupof on Deviantart.  The wallpaper is my own creation. Liking the lightness of Xubuntu.

Cheers

Jason

http://i47.tinypic.com/24fe54g.jpg

----------


## Minipalmer

Some great wallpapers in here guys.

I'm a long time Gimp user but have not made any Ubuntu wallpapers yet. This thread has inspired me! Be back soon  :Very Happy:

----------


## Minipalmer

So here's my first one!

http://tpalmer.deviantart.com/art/Ub...rent-153486067



I used the semi-transparent idea I saw earlier in this thread. So make it whatever color you would like. 

Also in the .rar download file is the layered Gimp .xcf file. So play with it to your heart's content.

----------


## jamcl

Hello again, here is my latest xubuntu desktop, inspired by the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan.  Some new icons in Wbar curtesy of Xquisite found on xfce-look.

Cheers

Jason

----------


## whiteraven

Based on an HDR photo taken by a friend - added the bubble with GIMP

topanga-rr-curve.jpg

----------


## Joshimitsu

Hey everyone,

I discovered Ubuntu last week and have loved it so far.  Was trying to find my way around Gimp so I thought I'd try and make a wallpaper for the Lynx.  I tried basing it on Hardy Heron wallpaper I've seen around, but it didn't come out so slick.  Oh well!  Guess this will do until someone with skills can make a nice Lynx background.

----------


## chrisw92

I have a dual screen set-up so I created "my own" skyline;

----------


## naeddyr

Two wallpapers I made after starting to use Ubuntu last week (after some flirtation with earlier version that didn't pan out, but this time it feels like 10.4 is a keeper).

The first is a simple animesque hermetic magic circle design incorporating the Ubuntu logo.

The second is a geometrically constructed version of the Ubuntu logo using circles, regular polygons and a few straight lines.

Inkscape, then GIMP.

The first image uses a constructed writing system I made, which spells out various Linux-related names, like "NU" or "Linuksë".

EDIT:

hrmg, it adjusts the images to a maximum size. They can be downloaded at my dA account at http://naeddyr.deviantart.com/

----------


## the8thstar

Hello,

I created three wallpapers with Gimp using graphic elements from Ubuntu and Canonical websites to give a bit of a 'corporate' feel to the background.

Here are the results:







Feel free to share your opinion.

----------


## teejaybee

There's some fantastic wallpapers here - thanks for sharing. Just last night I was trawling deviantart with linux searches looking for this kinda stuff. Found quite a bit of good stuff, as well as on here, but the problem was not all that I saw was available in the resolution I require (1920x1080). So I guess my message for all the talented people making these cool wallpapers is: think about more resolutions when you are spending time making cool artwork  :Smile:

----------


## Frogs Hair

First try, it needs a logo.

----------


## Frogs Hair

Second try with logo.

----------


## trevolio

I will be completly honest i did NOT make this but love the matrix and thought this was an awsome background its set as mine with a different font and changed the theme to match all colors. 
http://awesomewallpapers.files.wordp...-16x10-2-0.png

----------


## tomynho

So... here are mine.
I've made them into 1600x900. 
I have more of them but I consider these four the best:

----------


## libertypo

Well... I guess I'll brag about too, though not strictly Ubuntu

[IMG]http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/8743/usagimisakiwall.png

[IMG]http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/87/kurayiamiheisuou.png

[IMG]http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/581/fumichan.png

[IMG]http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/778/tokikoshinobu.png

[IMG]http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/9436/loveless.png

----------


## overdrank

Hi and could we use smaller images or better yet the thumbnails.  :Smile:

----------


## s.fox

Hello,

I posted my first ever wallpaper yesterday on Gnome-Look.  It is a photograph taken when I visited friends in America.

Here is the link to it.  Hope you enjoy  :Smile: 

-Silver Fox

----------


## 23dornot23d

> Hello,
> 
> I posted my first ever wallpaper yesterday on Gnome-Look.  It is a photograph taken when I visited friends in America.
> 
> Here is the link to it.  Hope you enjoy 
> 
> -Silver Fox


Wow that is brilliant HDR .... a peaceful place indeed ..... love it ......  :Smile:

----------


## s.fox

> Wow that is brilliant HDR .... a peaceful place indeed ..... love it ......


Thank you,  I am an amature photographer at best.  I have only been seriously taking pictures for approximately 1  month.  Experience can only help me take better pictures.

-Silver Fox

----------


## libertypo

> Hi and could we use smaller images or better yet the thumbnails.


Sure...

----------


## Pasrur

Great Sharing

----------


## robabdul

I'm a photographer, the samples below are my ORIGINAL work as in I took the photograph myself!

My Wallpaper site:
http://1024x600.net

My samples:









My Wallpaper site:
http://1024x600.net

----------


## Hardtime3015

Really nice wallpapers. Thanks for the ideas.  :Smile:

----------


## ursaminor

I made the attached wallpaper (800x600) and posted it on DesktopNexus.com (1600x1200).

----------


## Zeblue

I've been pretty invisible on the forums, but I've been dabbling in Linux for a few years and the same goes for graphic design. Here's my first submission for ya (1680x1050):

----------


## me4oslav

Nothing too fancy.
Download link:
http://picasaweb.google.com/motorsla...02396493611538
Attachement is only a preview  :Wink:

----------


## r0llingthund

The original guy was not mine i just added the word Linux (I think it looks good)

----------


## art0on

Hello 
I love these wallpapers. I have a lot of some beautiful wallpapers can i post here please ? I want to share with you my collection.

Thank you, regards.

----------


## Copper Bezel

> I've been pretty invisible on the forums, but I've been dabbling in Linux for a few years and the same goes for graphic design. Here's my first submission for ya (1680x1050):


Nice! Much likey.

----------


## babybean

I loved the8thstar's idea of a more corporate desktop. Unfortunately my first attempt was a bit rushed and botched. Goes against Ubuntu design ideas by having a big Ubuntu logo and not enough breathing room for it if you have the top panel (I don't)
Also the owl is a bit off center  :Mad: 
On the other hand the bar at the bottom makes an ideal place to hide my messy icons, and a splash of canonical purple on conky balances it out a bit.

----------


## brydonhunter

Our three fire trucks.

----------


## art0on



----------


## cprofitt

Hmm... I have done several in the past...

----------


## cprofitt

I have a collection of Python wallpapers

----------


## cprofitt

A few more from the past...

----------


## Giant Speck



----------


## Antarctica32

> I guess I'll go ahead and share one of mine. This one is called "The Blue Marble."


OMG that would be perfect on a mac!

Here is one for all you fellow trekkers out there:

----------


## me4oslav

First:

XCF:
http://dox.bg/files/dw?a=e560522025
Gnome-look:
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...content=138730
________________________________________________
Second:

XCF:
http://ubuntuone.com/p/egN/
________________________________________________
Third:

XCF:
http://rapidshare.com/files/449744587/Holypath2.xcf\
Gnome-look:
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=139152
________________________________________________
Fourth:

XCF:
http://rapidshare.com/files/449758065/No-name-yet.xcf
________________________________________________
Fifth:

XCF:
http://rapidshare.com/files/449793281/Bubbles.xcf
Gnome-look:
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=139176

----------


## Copper Bezel

I'm using your Ubuntu-themed one now - very pretty! Thanks for posting!

----------


## me4oslav

> I'm using your Ubuntu-themed one now - very pretty! Thanks for posting!


@Copper Bezel Who are you talking to, there are quite a lot Ubuntu themed wallpapers here  :Wink:  ?

----------


## lolligelol

> I guess I'll go ahead and share one of mine. This one is called "The Blue Marble."


i really like this one! i'm actually searching for weeks now for such a wallpaper!

----------


## mommaTee

Nice one, Giant Speck!!

Here's my 1st contribution  :Smile: : http://mommatee.deviantart.com/#/d3aewuc

----------


## lisati

Mine's a composite photo, not optimized as a wallpaper.

----------


## me4oslav

Two more:

Link for downlaoding everything from gnome-look.org:
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=139259

First:


Second:


XCF 1:
http://rapidshare.com/files/450063220/holy-lines.xcf

XCF 2:
http://rapidshare.com/files/450064039/holy-lines-1.xcf
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P.S. The difference between the first and the second is that in the second wallpaper the hyper-speed effect is more transparent.
And sorry for the links from rapidshare, neither ubuntuone, nor dropbox seems to be working for me: confused:

----------


## Antarctica32

I tried Gimp for the first time last night and I made these 3. I know they're not the best, but the last one is pretty good.

----------


## mommaTee

> I tried Gimp for the first time last night and I made these 3. I know they're not the best, but the last one is pretty good.


They're pretty good for someone who just tried Gimp for the 1st time  :Very Happy:  Everyone's gotta start somewhere.  Keep at it!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## thelugnut

This is one of my newest wallpapers.

----------


## Ghost|BTFH

I'll have to repost my wallpapers later.  I'm switching host sites.

Cheers,
Ghost|BTFH

----------


## tommywright

> Hi
> Two of mine, hope you like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Find them at gnome-look-org, also here
> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...?content=91039
> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...?content=91455


This is my personal fav so far.  I love how simple everything is.

----------


## Antarctica32

Here are some more. Do you think I'm getting better? I really like the red, black, and yellow color scheme, it's very powerful. I'll be posting some more latter on...

----------


## mommaTee

http://mommatee.deviantart.com/#/d3aw9gt

----------


## Hedgehog1

Here is my offering.  It is a Natty Narwhal Background. The original is a larger layered Gimp image.  The compressed image loses the sharp edges of the original, sadly.



*Meet Nat. Nat is a Narwhal.  Narwhals just wanna have fun.*

_The Hedge_

 :KDE Star:

----------


## Ghost|BTFH

Sample wallpaper artwork...

Enjoy.

Ghost|BTFH

----------


## Antarctica32

Here are a few more. I'm starting to get bored of the red, yellow, and black theme. I'll try to mix it up a bit.

----------


## mommaTee

Keep up the good work, Antarctica =D>

----------


## Antarctica32

A few more. Am I allowed to just keep on posting these? Cuz I don't think I'm going to get bored of making them any time soon.

----------


## Dlambert

> I created this wallpaper today. It's a png that's semi-transparent so you can make it any color you want by changing the background color on you desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1280x800
> 1440x900
> 1680x1050
> ...


I love this wallpaper! Thanks

----------


## mommaTee

Ubuntu Retro  :Smile:  http://mommatee.deviantart.com/#/d3bbp1x

----------


## malleeblue

This is a blend of 2 wallpapers. I call it *Stormy Ubuntu*.



Resolution: 1920 x 1080
Size: 2.2 MB
File type: PNG
Full size image: http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/...rmy-ubuntu.png

----------


## faz.

Hi, sorry but I have this in 1024x600 only at this moment, I can post a bigger one later if desired.

I got this from the library, then just inverted the colours as I felt it suited my desktop more.

----------


## art0on



----------


## me4oslav

Long time no post  :Very Happy: 
___________________________________________
Final version:
PNG:

XCF:
http://rapidshare.com/files/453282639/sth-new.xcf
PNG from Imageshack:

XCF from Rapidshare:
http://rapidshare.com/files/453207590/sth.xcf
Gnome-look.org:
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=140046
Resolution: 2560x1600
Size: 2.5 MB PNG and 22.5 MB XCF
Name: Still hasn't got any so I'm open for suggestion

----------


## faz.

can be changed SO much, let me know what needs doing

http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/...22048x1200.png

----------


## mommaTee

The inner (orange) circle needs to be antialiased (the edge is pixelated instead of smooth).  I'd add an overall shadow to the outside, but that's me  :Smile:  Otherwise, it looks great!  Great idea!!

----------


## djDorkins

This is my current one, that I originally created whilst dabbling in Debian: http://laser-toast.deviantart.com/#/d39vw1a

----------


## faz.

> The inner (orange) circle needs to be antialiased (the edge is pixelated instead of smooth).  I'd add an overall shadow to the outside, but that's me  Otherwise, it looks great!  Great idea!!


Yeah I stole it from a badly optimised PNG...  :Capital Razz:  My screen is 1024x600, so I have it scaled and it's not obvious at all, but I will have a play with it and see, I can fix it

cheers, I like simple ones, and its same colour as the theme I use, makes it look nice.

----------


## ichigo6420

i'm nooot afraid to take a stand whatever the weather..come take my hand, we'll walk this road toegether. Through the weather

----------


## me4oslav

Here is another one:

XCF:
http://rapidshare.com/files/453437368/pa-new.xcf
Gnome-look:
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=140074
Resolution: 2560x1600
I am looking for suggestion and feedback, so let me know what you think  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Antarctica32

Here is a less artistic one, it works best when on center for me when I only use 1 screen. I figured you all got bored of my abstract ones.

----------


## Dry Lips

> Here's my 1st contribution : http://mommatee.deviantart.com/#/d3aewuc


I really liked your ubuntu vintage background! Keep up the good work

----------


## Dry Lips

> Here is my offering.  It is a Natty Narwhal Background. The original is a larger layered Gimp image.  The compressed image loses the sharp edges of the original, sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> *Meet Nat. Nat is a Narwhal.  Narwhals just wanna have fun.*
> 
> _The Hedge_


LOL! Cartoonish and very cute!

----------


## bent12

> I guess I'll go ahead and share one of mine. This one is called "The Blue Marble."


very nice well done, great work

----------


## suppo84

Hope u like it!



*Get it here!*

----------


## faz.

That I SERIOUSLY like

why not do it, somehow, transparent, so people can set the colour they want?

----------


## YfoMp5QBh2

reminds me somewhat of the gears of war logo

----------


## suppo84

> That I SERIOUSLY like
> 
> why not do it, somehow, transparent, so people can set the colour they want?


That is good idea!

----------


## RobotoidHuman

Here's my current desktop... Loves the color composition! perfect combination for Ubuntu...


Lommendalen Desktop by spetsialnogonaznacheniya, on Flickr



The picture is available on Flickr


Lommedalen by Natalia Eriksson, on Flickr


Picture Credit to Owner...  :Smile:

----------


## hyperAura

nice wall!! thanks

----------


## moehabibi

> Here's my current desktop... Loves the color composition! perfect combination for Ubuntu...
> 
> 
> Lommendalen Desktop by spetsialnogonaznacheniya, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is available on Flickr
> 
> ...


wow just like you said, perfect for ubuntu lol
really colour matching 




> Hope u like it!
> 
> 
> 
> *Get it here!*


simple, yet good-looking, what i like

----------


## overdrank

Threads merged.  :Smile:

----------


## NanoPC

> This is my personal fav so far.  I love how simple everything is.


thank you very much.!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ryaan1205

> So here's my first one!
> 
> http://tpalmer.deviantart.com/art/Ub...rent-153486067
> 
> 
> 
> I used the semi-transparent idea I saw earlier in this thread. So make it whatever color you would like. 
> 
> Also in the .rar download file is the layered Gimp .xcf file. So play with it to your heart's content.


 


Is the start menu a theme ? if so, how do you get it ?  :Smile:  thanks !

----------


## slinkey1981

A three year old thread? That's absurd!

I started the thread?! Even more impossible!

Nice to see a LOT of new wallpapers since my last visit. Hopefully I don't get sidetracked and can UP some newer ones of my own creation.

----------


## me4oslav

Download from here:
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...content=140213
Or here:
http://me4oslav.deviantart.com/art/N...whal-202154685
And I beg you, read the description carefully, please.

----------


## KAN0

[IMG]http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=187010&stc=1&d=1301025  290

----------


## ysNoi

Let me in here...  :Razz: 

Just a simple start... Rice Leaves..l

----------


## Antarctica32

> [IMG]http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=187010&stc=1&d=1301025  290


This may just be the greatest alignment of pixels my screen has ever displayed.

----------


## VinDSL

*A couple of my favorite walls...*


*Ubuntu 10.10 / Conky 1.8.1 / Lua / Gnome / Imperial Weather Stats* (Click to expand)




*Ubuntu 11.04 / Conky 1.8.0 / Lua / Unity / Metric Weather Stats* (Click to expand)

----------


## jagwinn



----------


## art0on



----------


## art0on



----------


## VinDSL

> 



Nice one!  I likey...   :Very Happy: 


*Ubuntu 11.04 / Conky 1.8.0 / Lua / Unity / Metric Weather Stats* (Click to expand)



Thanks!   :Wink:

----------


## jagwinn



----------


## art0on

Here are 8 other..

----------


## art0on



----------


## art0on



----------


## apochry

> I have a dual screen set-up so I created "my own" skyline;


Nice work! Became my current wallpaper.
Thanks!

Izzo

----------


## bakuur

Here is something done using my N900
enjoy

----------


## VinDSL

> 


art0on does it again!

I l-o-v-e Avril Lavigne!  I want to have her baby!  LoL!   :Very Happy: 


*Ubuntu 11.04 Beta 1 / 2.6.39 r1 Kernel (unpatched) / Conky 1.8.0 / Lua*  (Click to expand)

----------


## basoula

my favorite wallpaper
http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/3...untuitshot.jpg
and something for you boys....
http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/4...lectrified.jpg

----------


## me4oslav

Aurora ripoff ... kinda:

Gnome-Look.org:
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=140708
XCF is posted as a link in Gnome-Look  :Wink: 
And it is updated:

Gnome-Look:
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=140708
XCF is in Gnome-Look  :Wink: 
Resolution - 2560x1600

----------


## NorStar

Here's mine.Does anyone like it?
[IMG]http://www.digiaquascr.com/wallpaper/background1.png

----------


## zeroanaphase

Here's something for the pokemon fans. Sadly I only had patience to change them to standard.

pokemonstarters_stand.jpg

waterstarters_stand.jpg

----------


## Sand & Mercury



----------


## Megaptera

Any new work out there??

Thanks  :Very Happy:

----------


## VinDSL

> Any new work out there??
> 
> Thanks


This is a few hours old...   :Wink: 




```
vindsl@Zuul:~$ cat /etc/lsb-release
DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.10
DISTRIB_CODENAME=oneiric
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu oneiric (development branch)"

vindsl@Zuul:~$ uname -a
Linux Zuul 2.6.39-020639rc6-generic #201105050905 SMP Thu May 5 09:12:03 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux

vindsl@Zuul:~$ unity --version
unity 3.8.12

vindsl@Zuul:~$ /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
OpenGL vendor string:   NVIDIA Corporation
OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7600 GT/AGP/SSE2
OpenGL version string:  2.1.2 NVIDIA 270.41.06

Not software rendered:    yes
Not blacklisted:          yes
GLX fbconfig:             yes
GLX texture from pixmap:  yes
GL npot or rect textures: yes
GL vertex program:        yes
GL fragment program:      yes
GL vertex buffer object:  yes
GL framebuffer object:    yes
GL version is 1.4+:       yes

Unity supported:          yes
vindsl@Zuul:~$
```



*Ubuntu 11.10 / Conky 1.8.0 / Lua / Unity / Metric Weather Stats* (Click to expand)

----------


## Megaptera

Very spohisticated, thanks!

----------


## Ghost|BTFH

This is one of my favorite pieces I've recently done:



Click image for full 1920x1080 view.

Cheers,
Ghost|BTFH

----------


## geazzy

> 


 I like this wallpaper  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rasa1111

> This is a few hours old...


 Where did you get that WP Vin? you made it? 
(or am i missing it?)
I like that a lot!  :Very Happy:  <3
I can have? lol

----------


## flemur13013

1900's kids working at a factory

----------


## Giant Speck

A new set I've released.   :Smile:

----------


## VinDSL

> Where did you get that WP Vin? you made it? 
> (or am i missing it?)
> I like that a lot!  <3
> I can have? lol


I got it here:

(Click image)


Be careful what you click on, when you go to this site...   :Wink:

----------


## Rasa1111

Thanks a lot Vin! 

Yeah that site is kinda funky...
No worries though, all's good! lol  :Smile: 

Man, I mustve looked for that wall for an hour straight last night with no luck.  :Laughing:  

Thanks again 
 :Smile:  <3

----------


## n1ght5t4lk3r

I create and render 3D landscapes, unfortunately the software I use...Vue8, is windows software and I've never been successful (or found anyone else) in getting it to work with WINE.
Not all the images are optimized for wallpapers but you're welcome to have a look. My deviantart gallery can be found


*>here<*

----------


## Rasa1111

> I create and render 3D landscapes, unfortunately the software I use...Vue8, is windows software and I've never been successful (or found anyone else) in getting it to work with WINE.
> Not all the images are optimized for wallpapers but you're welcome to have a look. My deviantart gallery can be found
> 
> 
> *>here<*


 Very niice stuff man!  :KDE Star:

----------


## n1ght5t4lk3r

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Antarctica32

Here are a few more...

----------


## Antarctica32

And a few more...

----------


## Megaptera

Thanks

----------


## JakeFrederix

I happen to love mazes a lot. And minimalism.

----------


## CreativeReach

> And a few more...


Somebodys been play with GIMPs fire.....

----------


## leviathan8

I like minimalist wallpapers.

----------


## xcommunistx

I know this one is very Stupid but i wanted ever an ubuntu with dolphin mascot so i tried to make wallpapers how it would look like... actually, very good!

----------


## jagwinn

.

----------


## fractalman

I wanted the Backtrack5 wallpaper on my 11:04 install, it looked like this

http://v1.iimmgg.com/images/is8gr/ec...7d195e1c52.png

I wanted to remove the writing but couldn't repair the holes underneath properly so i changed it to look like this

http://v1.iimmgg.com/images/is8gr/7e...254b52be8a.png

And now my desktop looks like this

http://v1.iimmgg.com/images/is8gr/7b...14bf7cdb41.png

----------


## Rasa1111

All I really did was change the colors and added the "ubuntu unity" graphic I made.

----------


## VinDSL

> http://rasa13.deviantart.com/art/Wor...nity-209542777
> 
> All I really did was change the colors and added the "ubuntu unity" graphic I made.


Woah!  Nice one!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Rasa1111

Thank you Vin, Glad you like it. <3

----------


## babybean

> I wanted the Backtrack5 wallpaper on my 11:04 install, it looked like this
> 
> http://v1.iimmgg.com/images/is8gr/ec...7d195e1c52.png
> 
> I wanted to remove the writing but couldn't repair the holes underneath properly so i changed it to look like this
> 
> http://v1.iimmgg.com/images/is8gr/7e...254b52be8a.png
> 
> And now my desktop looks like this
> ...


I really like the backtrack one as well, nice idea.

----------


## fractalman

Thank you  :Smile: 

here's another one i made, i set this one to 1660x1200

http://v1.iimmgg.com/images/is8gr/e7...4261f27f9e.jpg

----------


## Rodney9

Here is mine own -

----------


## bigsmitty64

> Here is mine own -


Thats really nice, any chance you have a bigger version?

----------


## Rasa1111

> I know this one is very Stupid but i wanted ever an ubuntu with dolphin mascot so i tried to make wallpapers how it would look like... actually, very good!


 Nice.
I love how the dolphin looks in the 2nd one! 
Nice job..

----------


## jewelryab

I got this from the library, then just inverted the colours as I felt it suited my desktop more.

----------


## VinDSL

Been running this for about 2 weeks.


(Click to expand)



Never seem to grow tired of it.

I just keep peering into that black hole...   :Wink:

----------


## the-noob-mister

nice

----------


## 23dornot23d

> Been running this for about 2 weeks.
> 
> (Click to expand)
> 
> Never seem to grow tired of it.
> 
> I just keep peering into that black hole...


You have good taste ...... you should create your own distro .....

----------


## xcommunistx

> Nice.
> I love how the dolphin looks in the 2nd one! 
> Nice job..


Thank you, i would do more, but i don't have ideas...
Actually this one is just made in Gimp with a simple trick!

----------


## wojox

> Been running this for about 2 weeks.
> Never seem to grow tired of it.
> 
> I just keep peering into that black hole...


Awoken icons goes real nice with that wall.

----------


## TheTechGuy99

here is a very basic tron-ish wallpaper. It would be a great help if someone were to revamp it with effects and stuff.

----------


## babybean

I have been messing around a bit with wallpapers. Trying to make some modern orange-ish ones. You can find the full size in the wallpapers bit of *my blog*.

----------


## Rasa1111

Nice job babybean!  :Very Happy:

----------


## BrandonC19

> here is a very basic tron-ish wallpaper. It would be a great help if someone were to revamp it with effects and stuff.


Like this?  :Wink:

----------


## VinDSL

> I have been messing around a bit with wallpapers. Trying to make some modern orange-ish ones. You can find the full size in the wallpapers bit of *my blog*.


Very nice!  Orange is the hardest color to work with, IMO.

We actually had a contest once, to see who could make the nicest looking 'orange web site.'

Nobody won!  No kidding.  Everyone gave up...   :Very Happy: 

Check out the color scheme on my My YouTube Channel.

I might use these colors for a wall someday...  :Wink:

----------


## s.fox

I did this recently:

----------


## TheTechGuy99

> Like this?


Thank you that really makes it look fancier. What editor did you use?

----------


## babybean

> Very nice!  Orange is the hardest color to work with, IMO.
> 
> We actually had a contest once, to see who could make the nicest looking 'orange web site.'
> 
> Nobody won!  No kidding.  Everyone gave up...  
> 
> Check out the color scheme on my My YouTube Channel.
> 
> I might use these colors for a wall someday...


It is defiantly a very strange colour. I made a thing last night which is basically the ubuntu orange colour and not a lot else, but it turned out not to be overpowering at all in my opinion. Strange  :Capital Razz: .
I think you made a good choice with using purple in that theme. Really balances the orange bg out nicely.

----------


## BrandonC19

> Thank you that really makes it look fancier. What editor did you use?


Thank you  :Very Happy: 
I used Photoshop CS2. I tried GIMP on it but I couldn't get the glows just right. If you or want another custom just let me know.

----------


## Cope57

> I wanted the Backtrack5 wallpaper on my 11:04 install, it looked like this
> 
> http://v1.iimmgg.com/images/is8gr/ec...7d195e1c52.png
> 
> I wanted to remove the writing but couldn't repair the holes underneath properly so i changed it to look like this
> 
> http://v1.iimmgg.com/images/is8gr/7e...254b52be8a.png
> 
> And now my desktop looks like this
> ...


You stated that you wanted to remove the writing, so here it is.


Cope57 @ imageshack.us

----------


## Thras0

here is my latest work. i'm still a newbie in gimp but i enjoy mixing colors together  :Smile: 

** you can get them from my deviant too, enjoy

** constructive criticism is always welcomed

----------


## I'mGeorge

wow nice work dudes

----------


## jcolyn

Created this one in Gimp.

----------


## jcolyn

Here's the above wallpaper on my PCLinuxOS desktop..



My deviantArt site... http://colynsfotografs.deviantart.com/gallery/

----------


## DarkTide

wow nice album. Great work !!!!

----------


## jeneverboy

made with gimp and ikea  :Smile:

----------


## collisionystm

Combined and modified other wallpapers in Gimp. Font is Ubuntu.

----------


## Lucid As A Lynx

I have some really cool 360 degree panoramas. They form a continuous image when wrapped around the cube using compiz. I'm a newb on ubuntu forums and I cannot work out how to upload the images, but only have thumbs appear in the post, as obviously I don't want the full sized image appearing in the post. Also how can you "print screen" when viewing the spinning cube?MilkyWayPreview.jpg

----------


## nzjethro

> I have some really cool 360 degree panoramas.


I'd say you do, that looks fantastic. I imagine it'd look even better in full 360!

----------


## Rasa1111

> I have some really cool 360 degree panoramas. They form a continuous image when wrapped around the cube using compiz. I'm a newb on ubuntu forums and I cannot work out how to upload the images, but only have thumbs appear in the post, as obviously I don't want the full sized image appearing in the post. Also how can you "print screen" when viewing the spinning cube?MilkyWayPreview.jpg


that's awesome.  :KDE Star: 

to print screen while viewing the cube
open up the "take screenshot" window under the accessories menu,
choose " grab the whole desktop" and for the "grab after a delay of __ seconds"
put in however many seconds you want it to wait, (7-8 seconds?) then click "take screenshot" , and then bring up your cube, position it how you want, and wait for the 7 seconds or whatever until it takes the shot, then just leave the cube and youve got your shot.

----------


## feardotcom

1080p if someone wants one of them

----------


## a sandwhich

Mine are in the 2nd page of the beauty to come thread. Made in lightwave.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1774673&page=2

----------


## jezzivi



----------


## Phil Stone

pixel pixie - found in photo I was editing recently. you may need to stand back to see it )

----------


## a sandwhich

Here is another. Sorry about the logo, I just figured this would be the best place. The first two are at 1600x1200, the second at 1920x1080.

----------


## Zachzee

yes i know my quality sucks but it is still funny so here it is,
Conversion2.jpg
plus this is not really origaonal i just edited the crap out of other ones
i made it with a school computer so it is a public domain thing.
i take no credit for anything but editing as is their is not much glory in that

----------


## iOrange

Hello. recently included Photoshop and got something like a screensaver working
table. If anyone is interested I can send it the original)

----------


## Rasa1111

> Hello. recently included Photoshop and got something like a screensaver working
> table. If anyone is interested I can send it the original)


 Nice!
That would be a cool wallpaper to i think.
got a file?  :Smile:

----------


## iOrange

Here is the source file + button home. Strip specially made ​​for the sidebar that would complement one another and created the impression of the track ...

----------


## Rasa1111

cool thanks.  :Smile: 

Here's one i made in GIMP a little while ago..
Green CC1.jpg

full size here>http://rasa13.deviantart.com/art/Cro...reen-214382094

 :KDE Star:

----------


## Triblaze

For all the Zelda fans, I took the Skyward Sword concept art and turned it into this. Pretty simple, but I like how open it feels.

Original concept art:
http://www.zeldadungeon.net/images/N...Art-Medium.png

Edit: Dang, messed up when attaching the files, in next post.

----------


## Triblaze

Dang, for some reason the files didn't attach to the last one.

----------


## dawnlove

lubuntu 11.04
clean

unclean

----------


## evilsoup

I don't know if this counts as 'original' enough; a My Little Pony slideshow using these images (Didn't draw them, don't own the characters etc).

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=21KLMBBM  <--the link for the .tar.bz2

To use it, cd to the correct directory and paste:



```
tar -xvjf MLPbackgrounds.tar.bz2;sudo mv MLPbackgrounds /usr/share/backgrounds/
```

then go through the Appearance manager (you will have to enable viewing 'all files'), go to backgrounds/MLPbackgrounds and select MLPbackgrounds5.xml

It changes pictures every 15 minutes, enjoy!

----------


## Rasa1111

evilsoup, You might want to send that link to our own "Legendary Bibo"
He'll love that! (if he doesnt already have it!) haha

----------


## mpnordland

Here's one that I made today in blender for my Tron retheme. It's 1600x900, but I can make other sizes.
Towers-tron.jpg I have an awn theme and an emerald theme to go with it too.

----------


## fractalman

http://www.iimmgg.com/image/a1772949...153f806c8c2d72

----------


## goldshirt9

> lubuntu 11.04
> clean
> 
> unclean


very nice have you  a link to the wallpaper  :Very Happy:

----------


## theinfmousone

Here ya go..

----------


## Rasa1111

> Here ya go..


wow, very original! 
Mind-bending stuff! ! lol  :Surprised: 

@dawnlove, Nice wall! 
Id also like a link.  :KDE Star:

----------


## h3nning94

Here is one I made in Photoshop. I accidentally deleted my current wallpaper, so I can't upload it :/

[IMG]http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/5938/linuxorange.png

----------


## hyperdude111

Made quite a few, check them out  :Smile:  

http://hyperdude111.deviantart.com/gallery/31241245

----------


## Rasa1111

Nice to see you here hyperdude!
I didnt know you were on UF! lol  :Capital Razz: 

You make some great walls dude.
 thanks! <3

----------


## hyperdude111

No problem, I've been here for a couple of years but have become a less frequent poster of late.

Thanks for all the nice comments on my art and it's great to see you around !

----------


## Dry Lips

> Made quite a few, check them out  
> 
> http://hyperdude111.deviantart.com/gallery/31241245



That's some of the nicest wallpapers I've seen in a while. 
The only thing that's a bit of a shame, is that only three
of your wallpapers  comes in 1024*768  :Wink:

----------


## Rasa1111

> That's some of the nicest wallpapers I've seen in a while. 
> The only thing that's a bit of a shame, is that only three
> of your wallpapers  comes in 1024*768


 GIMP'em to fit!  :Wink:  lol




> Thanks for all the nice comments on my art and it's great to see you around !


 Most welcome, man. Thanks.  :Smile:  <3

----------


## mrsomoasun

I refer to my laptop as 'my world monitoring center.' So, of course, I needed a fitting wallpaper.

WMC.jpg

Here's the full size( 1366x768 ) image: http://ubuntuone.com/p/13mB/

I look forward to some feedback. 

Thanks.

----------


## Dry Lips

> GIMP'em to fit!  lol


Dude, I'm just waaay to lazy for that  :Wink:

----------


## Brad55

Here are all my Wallpapers. All are 2560x1600 so they should scale to your desktop.

----------


## valerius_go

> made quite a few, check them out  
> 
> http://hyperdude111.deviantart.com/gallery/31241245


perfec!  :Applause:   :Wink:

----------


## Brad55

> Made quite a few, check them out  
> 
> http://hyperdude111.deviantart.com/gallery/31241245


Hey hyperdude what did you use to make these up Adobe?

----------


## Rasa1111

> Here are all my Wallpapers. All are 2560x1600 so they should scale to your desktop.


cool walls, man!!  :KDE Star:

----------


## Brad55

> cool walls, man!!


Thanks and I making more they will be up in the next few days.

----------


## jelina

they are bigger files, but they aren't THAT big, and and the higher  resolution will allow everyone to scale down if needed and still allow  high resolutions to not look muddy. Your router is like your gatekeeper, and you are a ****** lord if you don't know your castle gates are open

----------


## Brad55

@ jelina Yes I know, when I use GIMP the jpgs are a large size so I started using Paintshop Pro 8 to save the files. It seems to reduce the size of the jpgs and I'm trying to keep them under 2mb.
As far as the router goes thats not my router it my ISP space so my gate is closed. :Very Happy: 

Thanks for looking.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just updated the page, I now have 287 pictures on there.

----------


## VinDSL

> cool walls, man!!


Indeed!

Very nice...

----------


## Brad55

> Indeed!
> 
> Very nice...


Thanks and more on the way.





> my wallpaper  http://content.wallpapers-room.com/r..._1680x1050.jpg


Nice one made me smile.  :Smile:

----------


## Archangelos

:Popcorn:  Thought I'd go ahead and share the preliminary version of 
Ubuntu 12.04 - Precocious Platypus.

----------


## Archangelos

> nice !


Thanks, thrallgg! Here's another version.

----------


## Brad55

I have updated the page of Linux Wallpapers it now has 340 walls on it. I will try and update it about every Friday.

If some one needs one of the wallpapers in a different size just drop me a note and I will make it up. I try to keep each picture below 1mb in size so there may be a little lose in quality but not much.

----------


## dava4444

Hi

did this as a parody of Win2000.

peace

Dava

----------


## debd

well.. this is not a wallpaper..
just a litl artwork ^^ i made

----------


## Megaptera

> I have updated the page of Linux Wallpapers it now has 340 walls on it. I will try and update it about every Friday.


Thanks for the link, those are fantastic!

----------


## Brad55

> Thanks for the link, those are fantastic!


Thank you. I'm making them up with Gimp and Apophysis 3D. Plus a couple other fractal programs that are Linux versions.

----------


## WarrenSH

Not my original work but one that I'm using right now.

----------


## HarrisonNapper

> I happen to love mazes a lot. And minimalism.


Jake,

Great stuff. I also did some remakes of it  :Smile:  I go to UNT (green/white school colors), hence the green letters  :Smile: 

EDIT: Ubuntu One didn't like my photos for some reason, so here's the link to the Picasa album:

https://picasaweb.google.com/1031866...6/August312011

----------


## Megaptera

> Jake,
> 
> Great stuff. I also did some remakes of it  I go to UNT (green/white school colors), hence the green letters 
> 
> http://ubuntuone.com/71GBMRtfuVpx3iG07lMREN
> http://ubuntuone.com/0UCejoeRTrC2BohhYjvik2
> http://ubuntuone.com/0zFugCC1S0Duq0tshoyNY2
> http://ubuntuone.com/3pkzGlb4WCp8BygAcdQl8O
> 
> ...


It might just be me, but with all those links I get:

"Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /public2/3pkzGlb4WCp8BygAcdQl8O on this server.

Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at files.one.ubuntu.com Port 80"

----------


## HarrisonNapper

> It might just be me, but with all those links I get:
> 
> "Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /public2/3pkzGlb4WCp8BygAcdQl8O on this server.
> 
> Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at files.one.ubuntu.com Port 80"


I get that as well. I've removed them from publishing for the moment. Put it on Picasa for the time being. Thanks for letting me know.

----------


## silent_shade

Mostly pictures here are great, and some are truly delightful. Now I would like to present my humble picture. It is not suitably clipped but "zoom" will do the trick

----------


## HarrisonNapper

> Mostly pictures here are great, and some are truly delightful. Now I would like to present my humble picture. It is not suitably clipped but "zoom" will do the trick


Great picture! Loving the whole radial saturation thing it's got going on. Well composed, shot, and processed; kudos.

----------


## Rea Yufi

My wide screen wallpaper :



My square screen wallpaper : 



Playing with cat makin cat photos for upcoming Ocelot release ^-^

My *Deviant* and *Flickr* for full sized versions. ^-^

----------


## n1ght5t4lk3r

Here's my latest 3D landscape render, on dA.
current full size is only 1280 x 800 but a larger size is rendering atm and will replace current one.

http://dr-druids.deviantart.com/art/...ning-256056515

*edit* a larger 2400 x 1500 version now available at above link

----------


## 23dornot23d

Some incredibly good work ..... 
http://dr-druids.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d26cqa4

Love the realism ..... 
http://dr-druids.deviantart.com/gallery/

----------


## SoFl W

It is the color blue.

----------


## Gotlieb

thanks for sharing the wallpapers  :Wink:

----------


## dmoconnell

Hi everyone. I wanted to contribute some wallpapers.anyway, I've been listening to LMFAO's Party Rock Anthem alot so i decide to make a Ubuntu Rocks wallpaper Hope you like it. (ps this one is 1280x800, i have one in 1920x1080 and 1600x1200 on my flickr page)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/67208672@N08/6114239655/

thanks and tell me what you think for a first try
Dm

----------


## iOrange

after 5 hours of drawing I was crazy! :Twisted Evil:

----------


## nalinbhatt



----------


## ash-shaibani



----------


## ogrody

mine is: 



i resized it to my 1600x900 in ps and can't stop using, love it.

----------


## fractalman

couple of fractal flames i knocked up on gimp, they'd probably suit a smaller screen best as i only use a 1280x1024 screen and thats the resolution too so it might not expand too good

http://www.iimmgg.com/image/6f785ee4...d4e5dfa4b1fe20

this ones 1600x1600 in size but still only 1280x1024 in res so again probably best on a small - medium screen

http://www.iimmgg.com/image/f6f6e0b3...a705d9a5b4a130

----------


## fractalman

http://www.iimmgg.com/image/b3a24fd8...007459c6cf3390


this one looks quite nice on a smaller screen

----------


## rajesh.kalapura

Here's mine:-

----------


## daftlad

Here is mine

----------


## Megaptera

> Here is mine


I like it!! Thanks for sharing!

----------


## JayKay3OOO

Something simple.

----------


## daftlad

Some more i have made....

----------


## Weyll

povray studies

===


Aquilo Roxo (1600x1200)


Inverno (1600x1200)


Engenharia Reversa (1600x1200)


Pulso (1600x1200)


Wandering Star (1600x1200)


Susto (1600x1200)

----------


## Rasa1111

Niice works everyone!  :Smile: 

Here is one (or 2) I made last night in GIMP.
Trying to learn/figure out how to get dot patterns how I want them.
Not as easy as I first thought. lol 
It's only 1280x800, so apologies to anyone who likes it but needs bigger. 

 
ubuntu dot wall1-no glow.jpg >Full   
(same, with glowing text/logo)>http://ubuntuone.com/6wPK8jb1du2kaKFQIAR3i2

ubuntu dot wall2.jpg >Full

----------


## Weyll

> Niice works everyone! 
> 
> Here is one (or 2) I made last night in GIMP.
> Trying to learn/figure out how to get dot patterns how I want them.
> Not as easy as I first thought. lol 
> It's only 1280x800, so apologies to anyone who likes it but needs bigger. 
> 
>  
> ubuntu dot wall1-no glow.jpg >Full   
> ...


Your concept gave me an idea for a Plymouth theme.

animation: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhzVj1I3H6Y
image preview:

----------


## Rasa1111

> Your concept gave me an idea for a Plymouth theme.
> 
> animation: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhzVj1I3H6Y
> image preview:



Very cool man, I like it!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Weyll

> Very cool man, I like it!


I'm writing a spinning logo version too

----------


## MoonLitOwl

> I'm writing a spinning logo version too


Oh real nice!!! :Guitar:

----------


## Weyll

> Oh real nice!!!


Ty  :Smile: 

Spinlogo source (povray, png and xcf files):
http://www.4shared.com/file/dE6y3GEa...inlogotar.html

----------


## thatguruguy

I've used this one for a while (the attached has been scaled down a bit, naturally):

----------


## Rasa1111

> I've used this one for a while (the attached has been scaled down a bit, naturally):


Very niice! I like it. 
Do you have an original link/size?




> I'm writing a spinning logo version too


Sweet man!  :Smile:

----------


## thatguruguy

> Very niice! I like it. 
> Do you have an original link/size?


I just posted it to Gnome-Look.  I guess I never got around to posting that particular one before, for some reason.

You can find it and other wallpapers I've done over the past couple years here.

----------


## Rasa1111

> I just posted it to Gnome-Look.  I guess I never got around to posting that particular one before, for some reason.
> 
> You can find it and other wallpapers I've done over the past couple years here.


Awesome! thanks man!
I just found it on gnome look about 10 mins. ago before stopping here, and using it now.
Love it! looks great. Nice work guruguy!.  :Very Happy:  

Unity Screenshot at 2011-11-06 21:37:42.jpg

Gnome Shell Screenshot at 2011-11-06 22:01:22.jpg

 :Popcorn:

----------


## thatguruguy

That looks great with that icon set.

----------


## cbanakis

http://i340.photobucket.com/albums/o...eWallpaper.jpg

----------


## Weyll

6400x4800

----------


## *nix*

Beach, lagoon, coast, ocean, waves  - 80 photos
    free wallpaper - for slideshow, resolution: 1680x1050
https://sites.google.com/site/beachwallpapersslideshow/

Car - 290 photos
    free   wallpaper - for slideshow, resolution: 1680x1050
https://sites.google.com/site/carswallpapersslideshow/


Program Slideshow-desktop  -  creates a slideshow on desktop and change Logon background
    For Linux  -  only  Gnome  ( 32-bit  and  64-bit )
https://sites.google.com/site/slideshowdesktop/

----------


## jonkiribati

> after 5 hours of drawing I was crazy!


I like this wallpaper

----------


## Megaptera

Anything new out there this weekend??

----------


## BC59

Well there are some excellent Google backgrounds as explain Andrew in his blog:

http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/downl...-gmail-hd.html 

I used Mars

----------


## hakermania

i really like this wallpaper, I don't know why, it's just awesome!

----------


## Megaptera

Thanks both, I like them too.

----------


## debd

*check out my dA page (:  

http://debdj.deviantart.com
*

----------


## VinDSL

> Anything new out there this weekend??


I dunno...

My wife said she H-A-T-E-S my latest wall...


(Click image to expand)



I don't get it!

What did I do wrong  :Confused: 

I think it's kind of mysterious and sexy (in an odd way)...

----------


## thetruckinglife

Made this back in August with Paint Shop Pro X
at the time was searching for a 1280x1024 wallpaper for my twitter background then came up with this.

----------


## Megaptera

Anything new but not Xmas-based out there today?
Thanks

----------


## HunterDX77M

> kdm: cool effect, it's very psychedelic, it could make your head start spinning if you stare at it long enough.
> 
> I only have one wallpaper online, and it's only 1280x1024


I like this one. Can I get it in orange?

----------


## HunterDX77M

> lubuntu 11.04
> clean
> 
> unclean


Where can I get this wall paper without the widgets and stuff on it? It looks pretty cool.

----------


## HunterDX77M

> Been running this for about 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> (Click to expand)
> 
> 
> 
> Never seem to grow tired of it.
> 
> I just keep peering into that black hole...


Hey, where can I get that cool-looking panel that you have on the right side?

----------


## HunterDX77M

> How do you put a profile pic on youf sign in name i am new @ this


Sorry but, you can't do that yet. A new rule to fight spammers requires that you have a minimum of 50 posts before you can edit your signature or avatar.

----------


## Rasa1111

> Hey, where can I get that cool-looking panel that you have on the right side?


That is "conky"
I think you can find Vins conky script in the conky thread.

----------


## HunterDX77M

> That is "conky"
> I think you can find Vins conky script in the conky thread.


Do you have a link to that thread? I seem to be a miserable failure when using the search utility on this forum.  :Smile:

----------


## VinDSL

> Do you have a link to that thread? I seem to be a miserable failure when using the search utility on this forum.


Linkage is in my sig (below)...   :Wink:

----------


## Megaptera

Sorry, forgot to post mine! (Can't remember where it came from - does that count as original?)

----------


## Rasa1111

> Do you have a link to that thread? I seem to be a miserable failure when using the search utility on this forum.



Lol, Vin has a useful link for you in his signature. (2 posts above this one)
And you're not the only one..
I can find things in this forum with google easier than I can with the actual search function.  :LOL:

----------


## HackerFinn

> A handful by me.
> 
> First two were made in Gimp, third in Photoshop CS2.


Nice wallpapers dude.  :Smile:  I downloaded the last two.  :Smile:

----------


## johnwags

This is wallpaper, which i like most.
Here is a source link
http://delm09jdthskf.cloudfront.net/...11/12/SOPA.jpg

----------


## BC59

Very nice wallpapers!
http://www.wallpapercasa.com/

----------


## Neo Phoenix

lets keep this going guys! great collection here. I'll work on something soon too!  :Smile:

----------


## VinDSL

> lets keep this going guys! great collection here. I'll work on something soon too!


Here ya go...   :Very Happy: 


(Click image to expand)

----------


## Neo Phoenix

fantastic, that is one trippy wallpaper lol

----------


## johnmr

Hey guys sorry about the size of my image. How do I post a thumb?

----------


## Neo Phoenix

> Hey guys sorry about the size of my image. How do I post a thumb?


no clue mate. But maybe just attach the image with the attachment tool than the bbcode?  :Smile:

----------


## Rasa1111

to attach files/thumbnails..

CLick on "New Reply"

When the rep;ly window comes up,
Find the little "paperclip" icon, (see where my cursor is)
Screenshot at 2012-01-03 16:38:32.jpg

Click that, and a new window will open, like this~ Screenshot at 2012-01-03 16:39:04.jpg
Then just click one of the "Browse" buttons, find your file, and attach it.
Then upload.

When uploaded, just click "submit reply"

hope it helps.

----------


## Dr. Moreau

Howdy.  You people do some beautiful work!  Here's my current desktop, a shot from last Spring:

http://members.efn.org/~kmccornack/IceBehindFalls_1600x1200.JPG
http://members.efn.org/~kmccornack/IceBehindFalls_1920x1080.JPG

----------


## HeroOfCanton

Decided to practice a bit and give a little love on the desktop to xubuntu. This is the best I could come up with for now.

It's my first real attempt at making anything in gimp so don't get too excited. I prefer simple on the desktop anyways. Thanks to ideas in this thread I put on a semi-transparent dark to light fade to change with the background color... Then I went with black for my background.  :Smile: 

SS_heroBg.jpg

Note: The screen shot is obviously customized with my username. When I tried to upload the basic versions they were converted to jpgs with no transparency.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Feeling lazy so I'll have to upload and link to the bar/logos only template later.

----------


## TehSofaWolf

> Here ya go...


Sauce? That looks amazing. ^^

----------


## debd

anyone care to take a look here?  :Wink:

----------


## Neo Phoenix

i'll post a bigger resolution if need be  :Very Happy:

----------


## just_cruising

> Here ya go...  
> 
> (Click image to expand)


What is the config that you have on the right hand side?

----------


## VinDSL

> What is the config that you have on the right hand side?


That's an app called Conky.

Here's a screenie from today...


*Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin Alpha 2 / Linux 3.3-rc4 / Graffiti Dungeon wall / nVidia 295.20 / ACYL / Conky 1.8.1*



There's a HOWTO in my sig...   :Wink:

----------


## Megaptera

> anyone care to take a look here?


Thanks!

----------


## Rasa1111

New One(s), made in GIMP.
Ubuntu Dotwall-1.jpg

Ubuntu Dotwall-2.jpg

Ubuntu Dotwall-3_blank.jpg

D-load..
http://rasa13.deviantart.com/art/Ubu...wall-287217893

----------


## Rasa1111

> anyone care to take a look here?


Nice gallery.  :Smile:

----------


## cfhowlett

Full download is @ Ray Traced Wallpapers - updated with new Ubuntu Logos.

----------


## ursaminor

Here is my latest effort in 3D Ubuntu wallpaper done in Blender 2.62.

http://abstract.desktopnexus.com/wallpaper/991086/

----------


## VinDSL

*Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin Beta 1 / Linux 3.3-rc6 / nVidia 295.20 / ACYL 0.9.4 / Conky 1.8.1-5*

----------


## Megaptera

Some cracking ones this week ... thanks for showing!

----------


## linoseros

@VinDSL: I love your theme !

----------


## VinDSL

> @VinDSL: I love your theme !


Thanks!  Unity is coming along quite nicely!

In 7 more weeks, Ubuntu 12.04 will be released.  It's a LTS release.

Ubu 12.04 will be supported for 5 years, so I expect many custom themes will be available, in the future.   :Wink: 

It's just a little difficult to keep up, right now, with the core OS changing (seemingly) every day...

----------


## Simon_WM

Heres my OSX Wallpaper =D

----------


## Rasa1111

> Heres my OSX Wallpaper =D


that would be cool without the funky apple in it.  :Capital Razz: 

so many great WP's destroyed by apple&windows logos. :/

----------


## Hylas de Niall

http://fav.me/d4s86er

 :Smile:

----------


## RememberWhenItRained

> *Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin Beta 1 / Linux 3.3-rc6 / nVidia 295.20 / ACYL 0.9.4 / Conky 1.8.1-5*


oh man, that conky config looks nice. I can't seem to get conky to work in 12.04

----------


## Ms. Daisy

> *Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin Beta 1 / Linux 3.3-rc6 / nVidia 295.20 / ACYL 0.9.4 / Conky 1.8.1-5*


VinDSL, I love that desktop image. What did you use to create it?

edit- and can you share a clean copy?

----------


## VinDSL

> VinDSL, I love that desktop image. What did you use to create it?


I downloaded the wall from somewhere.  It's called "Abstract Orange Art".  

The original res was 1920x1200.  The native res on my monitor is 1280x1024.

I cropped it, blurred the area behind Conky and made the opaque panel, using Gimp 2.7.5 (unstable).

----------


## Ms. Daisy

LOL I just lost an hour gawking at the images when I googled "abstract orange art." Now I can't pick just one.

----------


## VinDSL

Whoa!  I likey!   :Very Happy: 

Orange is a V hard color to work with, e.g. to make it look right.

Good job!

----------


## Ms. Daisy

I didn't make 'em, I just picked 'em  :Wink: 

I'm partial to the one on the right because the colors in wallpaper look so good with the big Fisher-Price-like icons of Unity.  I would like to learn how to create this kind of 3-D watery/glassy/metallic image.

----------


## VinDSL

> I'm partial to the one on the right because the colors in wallpaper look so good with the big Fisher-Price-like icons of Unity.  I would like to learn how to create this kind of 3-D watery/glassy/metallic image.


Agreed!  I like that one, too.

As far as starting with a blank canvas, I dunno.  We can't all be a Picasso.

I like to dabble with graphics, such as web page design, blocks, modules, et cetera, but I've never felt compelled to author wallpaper.  I feel more comfortable drawing things dynamically with regex, javascript, flash, lua, and so forth, and so on, via code.  

Probably some sort of psychological defect.  LoL!

Generally speaking, I just take existing works of art, and manipulate them with Gimp (linux) or PaintShop Pro (Winders).

Anyway, good choice, if that's the wall you decided to go with...   :Wink:

----------


## linoseros

> LOL I just lost an hour gawking at the images when I googled "abstract orange art." Now I can't pick just one.


coool

----------


## VinDSL



----------


## Dlambert

> 


Now that looks sick ^^^ (sick=sweet)

----------


## VinDSL

> Now that looks sick ^^^ (sick=sweet)


Thanks!

Sort of mixture between a stained glass window, and a quilt.   :Smile:

----------


## Ms. Daisy

@VinDSL-  I'm stealing that!

----------


## gentryliving

I saw all your wallpapers here... and am thinking of having one too. But i can't find the one i took.

----------


## CloudsInMyHead

I always have to tweak wallpapers to fit my resolution, since it's not very conventional, and I always edit a few things to fit the mood of my desktop.

>>Raw Image

>>In use.

----------


## Dr.Paneas

> But i can't find the one i took.


hahaha you re not the only one my friend  :Smile:

----------


## thunderdan

Here is one I made today:

http://www.danielveazey.com/gimp/ubu...on-over-water/

----------


## Ms. Daisy

> Here is one I made today:
> 
> http://www.danielveazey.com/gimp/ubu...on-over-water/


That looks really cool.

----------


## daftlad

Some i made recently

----------


## gentryliving

Can anyone help recommend me a good wallpaper? I feel like i have to change mine because it is very old.

----------


## Ms. Daisy

> Can anyone help recommend me a good wallpaper? I feel like i have to change mine because it is very old.


umm... scroll through this thread?

----------


## Rasa1111

> Here is one I made today:
> 
> http://www.danielveazey.com/gimp/ubu...on-over-water/



very cool, man. love it.

----------


## aphrxia

here's mine, there's plenty in my dA gallery  :Very Happy: 
i'm not good at graphic design so forgive if this is suck  :Wave:

----------


## thunderdan

> That looks really cool.


Thanks.  :Smile:  If you really like it, feel free to click any of the social buttons below the image.  :Smile:

----------


## thunderdan

> very cool, man. love it.


Thank you  :Smile:  Feel free to click any of the social buttons below the image.  :Smile:

----------


## Dry Lips

> anyone care to take a look here?


Cool! I love fractals!






> New One(s), made in GIMP.
> Attachment 213336
> 
> Attachment 213337
> 
> Attachment 213338


I really like the middle one! Nice work!

----------


## yanes

> Not sure where I am going with this. Just tinkering atm.


very nice , and it's little bit diffrent,  I love python ,thank you

----------


## yanes

> 


Very nice look , wich theme you are using plz?

----------


## VinDSL

> Very nice look , wich theme you are using plz?


Theme or wallpaper?!?!?

The majority of what you're seeing is accomplished using: *ACYL 0.9.4* 

The wall is called : *Apo Cathedral by ~deepbluerenegade*

And, of course, that's Conky on the right-side (the widgets).  See my sig for HOWTO.  :Wink:

----------


## tbk515

OFF: Who is your dock? Docky, AWN ... ? Pls. tell me!

ON:My wallpaper isn't so original:
[IMG]http://prikachi.com/images/56/4618056T.png

----------


## VinDSL

> OFF: Who is your dock? Docky, AWN ... ? Pls. tell me!


If you're asking me...

My dock is simply the Ubuntu Unity launcher panel, skinned with ACYL 0.9.4

----------


## Sableyes

@VinDSL

That looks awesome! O.O

----------


## VinDSL

Thanks!

Here's how the wall looks in Expo:




3x3 with mild deform...   :Wink:

----------


## Herpythebrony

Nice looking wallpapers! Any Lubuntu ones?

----------


## daftlad

Copied from a photo shop tutorial.

----------


## VinDSL

Preparing for summer...  LoL!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Ms. Daisy

beautiful, vinDSL

----------


## overdrank

Hi and let's use the Cafe screen shot thread please  :Smile:

----------


## al111

Awesome VinDSL-

----------


## Ms. Daisy

@ overdrank- what about thumbnails?

----------


## chugtairizwan

I really like the wallpaper of "WiFi Ed" it's a very well excellent  and eye catching, hard to leave unseen Well done. :Guitar:

----------


## Rasa1111

> I really like the middle one! Nice work!


thanks man!  :Smile:

----------


## MonkeyPaw

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/o...l/40417021.jpg

Not sure if that link will work. You'll need to crop if you're a 16:9'er. Feel free to check my other Panoramio shots out too.  :Smile:

----------


## JKSully

here is just a few of mine and actually just 2 are real pictures I have taken. With one of them I like the added captioning. :Razz:

----------


## overdrank

As stated before please use the screen shot thread in the cafe. Thread closed.

----------

